# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  التايمز: القذافي يهرب 5 مليارات دولار إلى صندوق استثماري في لندن

## الوسادة

*


دبي – العربية.نت
كشف تقرير إعلامي أن الزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي، الذي يواجه غضب شعبه منذ أسبوع، أودع 3 مليارات جنيه إسترليني سراً في حي مايفير، أحد أرقى أحياء العاصمة البريطانية لندن، بمساعدة أحد مدراء صناديق الثروة يقيم في سويسرا.

وقالت صحيفة""تايمز" إن الوسيط السويسري عرض على رئيس شركة بريطانية للوساطة المالية قبل خمسة أسابيع مساعدته في إيداع أموال في صندوق استثماري، لكن الوسيط البريطاني نصحه بأن يحول الأموال إلى مكان آخر بعدما اكتشف مصدرها. 

وقال رئيس الشركة البريطانية "لقد قلت: لا، لأنني لست مرتاحا في التعامل مع طاغية مجرم يداه ملطختان بالدماء".

وذكرت الصحيفة اليوم السبت 26-2-2011، أن الوسيط السويسري صرف النظر بعدها وبحث عن شركة أخرى لإدارة الثروات تقبل بأموال القذافي.

وبدأت الخزانة البريطانية في تتبع آثار أصول تابعة للقذافي وأسرته وتجميدها، والتي تقدر قيمتها بمليارات الدولارات، إضافة إلى عقارات تجارية وقصر فخم قيمته 10 ملايين جنيه إسترليني في العاصمة لندن يملكه نجل الزعيم الليبي سيف الإسلام.

وكانت الولايات المتحدة قررت الجمعة تجميد أصول القذافي وعائلته في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وأغلقت سفاراتها في طرابلس وقالت إن القدافي يوشك على نهايته.

كما طلبت حكومة سويسرا من البنوك العاملة على أراضيها تجميد جميع أصول القذافي، وأصدرت أمرا بحظر التصرف في أموال يشمل 29 شخصا على صلة بالزعيم الليبي المتهاوي.

وأوردت تقارير اقتصادية ان الامبراطورية المالية لعائلة القذافي تتوزع حول 50 بلدا في العالم ، وتتركز معظم الثروات في أوروبا ، وفي بنوك أمريكية ، ويدير هذه الأموال نجل العقيد سيف الاسلام والذي يتمتع بنفوذ في تحريك الثروات وفي شراء الاسهم وعقد الصفقات . فهو مهندس التوصل لاتفاق بين ليبيبا وامريكا وبريطانيا لانهاء كارثة لوكربي والتي تم فيها دفع تعويضات بملايين الدولارات لعائلات الضحايا ، وعندها تم الغاء الحصار عن ليبيا في 19 ديسمبر 2003. 

في الوقت ذاته تكشف التقارير عن كهف يسمى بعلي بابا في ضواحي طرابلس حيث توجد به ثروة لاتقدر بثمن ، وهو عبارة عن مخزن يتسع بطائرة ايرباص ،زواياه محشو برزم من الدولارات الامريكية ، على شكل مكعبات . ويقوم على حراسة الكهف سيارات مصفحة ، وتحيط به اسلاك شائكة و أبراج مراقبة.

وكشف تقارير صحفية فرنسية نشرت قبل فترة ، ان المكان يكاد يمتليء بمكعبات متراصة لأقصى ما تراه العين ، حيث تظهر المساحات مكعبات مغلفة بطبقة من البلاستيك مختوم عليهاعبارة bank of America وبداخلها عشرة الاف دولار ، اي كل مكعب يحتوي على مليون دولار كما توجد بجانبه سابئك ذهب وسندات خزانة امريكية . وهذا المخزون النقدي لعب دورا مهما في كسر الحصار عن ليبيا فيتوزيع الهبات المالية على رؤسائء افريقيين او مؤيدين سياسيين للنظام.*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

الله لا يشبعوو فلوس وقتل  :SnipeR (101):

----------

